# [PORTAGE] pb avec emerge -uDN world

## gregool

Salut les gars, 

j'ai voulu faire un update système, j'ai 15 paquets a mettre a jour, mais dès le 1er paquet ça coince !

j'obtiens ça:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 15) rox-base/rox-lib-2.0.5 to /

 * rox-lib2-2.0.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking rox-lib2-2.0.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking rox-lib2-2.0.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/rox-base/rox-lib-2.0.5/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/rox-base/rox-lib-2.0.5/work/rox-lib2-2.0.5 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: rox-base/rox-lib-2.0.5

>>> Install rox-lib-2.0.5 into /var/tmp/portage/rox-base/rox-lib-2.0.5/image/ category rox-base

 *

 * ERROR: rox-base/rox-lib-2.0.5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_install

 *             environment, line 2232:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       feedname=$(0distutils -e tmp.native_feed) || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "0distutils URI escape failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   0distutils URI escape failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/rox-base/rox-lib-2.0.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/rox-base/rox-lib-2.0.5/temp/environment'.

```

j'ai tenté un revdep-rebuild mais ça n'a pas aidé...

et dans le log d'erreur en question ya rien d'autre que ce qui est posté la...

j'ai tenté une installation manuelle de ce paquet mais ça ne passe pas.

mon emerge --info si ça peut aider a y voir plus clair :

```
Portage 2.1.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 19 Jan 2008 20:00:04 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6, 2.5.1-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LINGUAS="fr pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog kde midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

merci d'avance !

----------

## Temet

Boh, ptet un bug dans l'ebuild.

Tu peux faire un "emerge --resume --skipfirst" ou tu masques cette version du paquet et tu relances l'update du world.

----------

## gregool

Salut Temet,

merci pour la réponse, j'ai essyer un skip first et j'ai de nouveau une erreur avec le paquet d'apres...

 *Quote:*   

> * Messages for package rox-base/mime-editor-0.5-r2:
> 
>  *
> 
>  * ERROR: rox-base/mime-editor-0.5-r2 failed.
> ...

 

c'est possible de faire un update et d'exclure tout ce qui inclu rox en l'occurence pour mon problème?

finallement rox pas a jour je m'en fou mais je me demande si le pb est pas ailleurs

----------

## Temet

Bah tu fais un "emerge -NDup" world, tu prends les paquets qui ont en rapport avec rox et tu les mets dans le "/etc/portage/package.mask" avec un par ligne:

=rox-base/mime-editor-0.5-r2

Mais c'est bizarre.

T'aurais pas dispatch-conf ou etc-update en retard?

----------

## gregool

re !

alors je suis a jour au niveau de etc-update

j'ai masqué les paquets rox et tout est passé sauf gimp !

avec toujours la même erreur :

```

 * Messages for package media-gfx/gimp-2.4.2:

 *

 * ERROR: media-gfx/gimp-2.4.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gimp-2.4.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gimp-2.4.2/temp/environment'.

```

et donc j'avais bien noté ta 1ère remarque pour masquer le paquet, mais je me suis mal exprimé dans ma question, je voulais savoir si c'etait possible de masquer avec un *, genre "rox-base/*"

la yen avait 3 mais je si j'en avais eu 50 ya peut etre un truc de prevu pour masqué un groupe de paquets.

sinon revenons a nos moutons puisque je suis a jour en etc-update et dispatch.conf, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée?

est-ce qu'un maladroit -5 lors du dernier etc-update pourrait être responsable?

merci de vous interesser a mon pb en tout cas   :Very Happy: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ou alors t'as des crasses et ton filesystem a des problèmes?

Un petit fsck suivi éventuellement d'une remise à zéro de portage avec un snapshot du jour pourrait être un début.

Sinon, si c'est tes fichiers de conf, ben t'es bon pour tous les vérifier...

----------

## gregool

Bon ben affaire classée…

La différence entre pb reglé et affaire classée, c’est que j’ai plus besoin de règler le pb puisque j’ai pété ma distrib :p

Ça c’est quand on fait ses updates du boulot, 2 choses a la fois c’est mal !

C’est la 1ère fois que j’installais Gentoo, je suis toujours en apprentissage, j’apprends à la dure !

Mais je ne baisse pas les bras ce soir c’est mode reinstall ! pour un système nickel chrome !   :Twisted Evil: 

je suis juste deçu de ne jamais connaitre la solution a ce pb d’upgrade recalcitrant !

Merci en tout cas pour votre aide

----------

## Temet

Arf, dommage.

Si ça peut te rassurer, j'ai mes deux Gentoo installées depuis Juillet 2006 sans soucis autre que mineur.

Y en a pourtant une que j'avais backupée, virée... et remise trois mois après.

----------

## gregool

lol merci pour l'encouragement,

je suis pas inquiet pour la stabilité du systeme, bien au contraire, faut juste que je prenne le temps de l'utiliser correctement, ne pas faire -5 par fleme lors d'un etc-update sous pretexte qu'il ya 124 fichiers genre.

et peut etre y aller molo avec dep-clean parceque le dernier a été fatal   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gregool

Re bonjour à tous,

je deterre ce post parceque je rencontre a nouveau le pb, sur une install toute neuve.

cette fois j'ai quelque info en plus.

le soucis ne se produit que quand je passe en "~X86".

j'ai fais mon install sans pb, au moment d'emerger xorg et kde, j'ai ajouté le keyword "~X86" a make.conf, et la j'ai toujours la meme erreur.

```
* Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_install

 *             environment, line 2232:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       feedname=$(0distutils -e tmp.native_feed) || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "0distutils URI escape failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   0distutils URI escape failed 
```

quelque soit le paquet que j'installe...

j'ai fini l'install en commentant la ligne keyword du make .conf et l'install s'est faite sans pb.

une fois sous kde, j'utilise pas mal d'appli masquée par "~x86", donc j'ai decommenté la ligne et fait un 

emerge -uDN world

et rebelotte...

sur 120 paquets il en a mis a jour une 30aine et re-erreur, et a partir de la le debut des emmerdes, aucune appli ne se lance, et quand je reboot patatra xorg demarre pas, qd je reconfigure, erreur startkde.

j'arrive tant bien que mal a lancer kde manuellement mais pas possible de lancer une appli.

j'ai tenté un revdep-rebuild mais rien n'y fait...

Donc dans l'immédiat, et dans l'immédiat uniquement, je suis retourné sous Debian parceque j'ai quand meme besoin de ma machine.

est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée de ce qui pourrait causer le pb?

sachant que au niveau Hardware, j'ai absolument rien d'exotique, et je suis SUR du bon état de la config.

merci a tous en tout cas pour vos réponses, et big up à temet pour sa disponibilité   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

Aucune idée, moi je reste en x86  :Wink: 

Fais de même si tu n'as des ennuis qu'en passant en ~x86.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Aucune idée, moi je reste en x86 
> 
> Fais de même si tu n'as des ennuis qu'en passant en ~x86.

 

+1

~x86 est *de toute manière* pas stable. Ça peut fonctionner, mais parfois non... 

Cependant je penche pour un soucis de config quelque part (voir pourquoi pas un problème disque). Aurais tu par hasard recopié ton ancienne config dans cette nouvelle install?

Btw, si t'as besoin de ta machine, utilises Gentoo en x86 et ne passe les paquets en ~x86 qu'un par un (ceux dont tu souhaites avoir la version la plus récente) via /etc/portage/package.keywords (un ~x86 dans le make.conf appliquant la règle a TOUT le système.)

----------

## gregool

ok merci je note le conseil, j'ai compris tout l'inverse, je pensais que vu le caractère "unstable" de "~X86" il était preferable de mettre tout le systeme en "~X86" pour eviter des erreurs de dependances, d'update etc...

je vais refaire le test en procedant comme ça.

je savais bien que "~X86" c'etait à mes risques et perils, mais je m'attendais a des bugs dans certaines appli des choses comme ça, pas à ce que le système "explose" a la 1ère update.

le sachant je ne ferais plus l'erreur, soyez indulgent je débute   :Laughing: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Et surtout, utilise dispatch-conf combiné à colordiff...

----------

## Temet

Et t'as fait un backup avant de lancer en ~x86 ?

----------

## d2_racing

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Et t'as fait un backup avant de lancer en ~x86 ?

 

Un Stage 5 aurait été un bon choix  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Comment il fait pour sentir ça du Canada en quatre minutes lui?  :Laughing: 

----------

## d2_racing

C'est magique  :Smile:  Sur le net il n'y a pas de frontière  :Smile: 

----------

